# Need help with Raleigh MK1



## mrak1127 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm looking for all opinions on the value of this Raleigh MK1 as well as observations pertaining to the bike's condition and needs. Does it look all original? In particular does it look like the 5 speed shifter is missing the smaller shift? Also how rare and sought after are these MK1 5 speeds? Please feel free to offer your thoughts good or bad plus estimate the current value and potential value after completion.
Thanks


----------



## mrak1127 (Nov 5, 2020)

OK so I'm wondering why I haven't got any of your opinions yet on this Raleigh MK1...are these Choppers not very popular here in the USA?  They seem to sell on eBay for quite a bit of money so I thought they might be a popular muscle bike to collectors (big in the UK) but I guess I was wrong. Please take a minute and tell me what you think of this bike as I have a chance to buy it but think it's overpriced at $1200 considering it needs tires, brake shoes and maybe a shifter (to me it looks like the 2nd smaller shift knob is missing) to make it correct. All comments will be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 5, 2020)

I am a collector of MK1 5 speed $1200 is the high end of that bike in that condition since you are going to spending some $$ to correct the few item that are wrong or missing. my opinion is that $800 is a good price for it chopper parts are NOT cheap
here are some of my choppers


----------



## mrak1127 (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks for your thoughts and what beautiful Choppers you have!  Very nice. About the orange five speed derailleur MK1 you posted, does that little shift knob shift the gears or does the larger shifter or both? Is one of those shifters a dummy or do both actually have a function?
Thanks again


----------



## mannymota46 (Nov 6, 2020)

mrak1127 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and what beautiful Choppers you have!  Very nice. About the orange five speed derailleur MK1 you posted, does that little shift knob shift the gears or does the larger shifter or both? Is one of those shifters a dummy or do both actually have a function?
> Thanks again



The smaller shifter is just there to help create tension for the large friction shifter. My understanding is MK 1 five speeds are somewhat rare as they were only made for US market. I have a five speed project that I will get to one of these days.


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 6, 2020)

Manny is correct its a tensioner for the main shifter you should check to make sure that it has the 5 speed shifter body under the cover some people have swapped out the 5 speed and used a 3 speed shifter body


----------



## kunzog (Nov 7, 2020)

I read in some Raleigh literature that the small lever locks the shifter in place preventing it from coming out of gear as kids liked to jump their chopper.


----------



## mrak1127 (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for the comments. If the 5 speed derailleur model is somewhat rare and seeing that the paint and decals appear to be in fair shape what do you think it would it be worth after fixing it up making it correct? Might cost more than the end product would be worth.


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 7, 2020)

Here is what the shifter looks like at close up


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 7, 2020)

Here is what I purchased for $1250 all I did was clean & detailed


----------



## mrak1127 (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks for the close up pic of the shifter and the green MK1. All of your stuff is really nice. I really appreciate your help and especially showing the Chopper you picked up for $1250...it really helps when trying to evaluate the value of a hard to find bike. Much appreciated!


----------

